# Mucus in urine



## mojoPM (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've had a healthy hedgehog for about two months now and I recently noticed he has some sort of mucus that comes out with his urine. I was just wondering if this is normal or if I should be worried!! :?: Thanks!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

If the mucus is white or foggy, it could be semen (males hedgehogs masturbate). I've never heard of males discharging mucus other than that.

Are you sure he's male? Females sometimes experience vaginal discharge.


----------



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

abbys said:


> If the mucus is white or foggy, it could be semen (males hedgehogs masturbate). I've never heard of males discharging mucus other than that.
> 
> Are you sure he's male? Females sometimes experience vaginal discharge.


My Yuki's done that once or twice when she was taking her footbath. What does it mean?


----------

